# Cocoa butter in soap



## Atihcnoc (Jul 14, 2013)

I had been reading a lot about people adding cocoa butter in soap.
I make a batch with 5% of cocoa butter in all my ingredients, the result was not what I expected, it takes a while to obtain lather, is like the soap bar have a film of wax. Does anybody had make soap with cocoa butter as part of the ingredients?  The result was good?  I just saw a recipe with 20 % cocoa butter that say it's excellent, so why my soap is not like that?:roll:


----------



## Sapwn (Jul 14, 2013)

I have used many times 5% cocoa butter at trace for superfatting.

Great results. I am very satisfied. The only thing that has to be taken under consideration is that it gives a light brown color to the soap and that it smells cocoa. I know that and I am using it when I desire these effects.

　

I have also used cocoa butter into the soap in percentages as high as 30% In fact, I made a small batch of full (100%) butter soap. 1/3 shea butter, 1/3 cocoa butter, and 1/3 mango butter.
 
I don’t know how it will behave because I haven't used it yet. It is still curing.

Before making soap with cocoa butter I had read in the net that after saponification there is no cocoa scent. This has proven false. There is always a (pleasing to me) cocoa scent when used as ingredient.


----------



## kazmi (Jul 14, 2013)

I've used 5-10% and do not feel anything 'waxy' and have not noticed a reduction in lather.  Where did you get your cocoa butter?


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jul 14, 2013)

What were your other oils? Could you post your recipe?


----------



## judymoody (Jul 14, 2013)

I use 5% cocoa butter in my standard "to go" recipe - no waxy feeling and it also doesn't turn my soap light brown or smell anything like cocoa butter at that %, unlike what Sapwn has experienced.  The difference may have to do with our respective suppliers of the ingredient.

I agree, posting your complete recipe will help us to troubleshoot.  There may be something else going on.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 14, 2013)

It could be the difference in cocoa butters? I have one here I used and has virtually no scent (deodorized which I've noticed isn't always mentioned when buying) and then the 'raw' pure cocoa butter that smells divine like chocolate. This organic one is a better quality IMO and I use it in my creams.
My cocoa butter soap for my mom turned out great at 24%.


----------



## Atihcnoc (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi ladies, thank you for your help. I always buy my ingredients in Bramble Berry. I want to try a recipe with shea and cocoa butter.

Here is the recipe:
25% Olive oil
20% Shea butter
20% mango butter
15 % castor oil
15% coconut oil
5% cocoa butter

S.F. 10%

Another thing I realized is that it leaves the hands very dry, why?

This recipe was for my mother who's almost 80 yrs old. and as you imagine has very dry skin

Thank you for all your help!

Oh I forgot to add that I melt my cocoa butter with all the oils do not add it as super fat, do not add oils or anything else to superfat, I superfat directly just with the recipe in this case 10% of all the oils.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 14, 2013)

It's not likely the cocoa butter is causing you trouble.
It's probably the combination of considerable amounts of shea and castor with the superfat.
Shea can be hard to rinse off and castor can give a waxy/sticky feeling.

I'd recommend making something with a high percentage of olive oil for your mother; maybe a bastille with just a bit of coconut and castor.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 14, 2013)

Atihcnoc said:


> Oh I forgot to add that I melt my cocoa butter with all the oils do not add it as super fat, do not add oils or anything else to superfat, I superfat directly just with the recipe in this case 10% of all the oils.




 There's no reason to add oil(s) at trace anyway. Lye does not discriminate.
It could be preferred when making hot process soap or when rebatching though.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 14, 2013)

I suspect it's the castor oil.

I have cut way back on castor.  At 5% it contributes nicely to the lather.  More than that and it feels a bit sticky.  With a new bar that has a lot of castor, it also feels like it drags against the skin initially until I've gotten it really wet and showered with it once.  Then it's fine.

At 15% CO and 10% SF, this shouldn't be drying.  How long has it been curing?  Maybe you need a bit more time, especially if the soap did not gel.

If you want a more conditioning soap, I would try upping the olive oil to 45%, cutting back the castor to 5%, and the shea and mango down to 15% each.  Or you could up the OO to 55% and drop the shea and mango down to 10% each.

It sounds like you're on the right track but just need to tweak a bit.


----------



## Atihcnoc (Jul 14, 2013)

I make this soap CPOP, I let it rest for 2 days and try it, then rest again for a week and try it again, it was the same, then I stop because has to travel. I make a small batch and still have 2 small soaps that has been resting for 2 months, just try it this morning and again my hands are very smooth but still have a little bit of dry sensation and almost cero bubbles. 

I want to make another batch with your advice, do you think 10 % superfat is good idea?  as well what do you think in using Rice Bran oil? I would like to try the 55% and add half and half of each RB-OO, I read somewhere Rice Bran oil is very good for mature skin. 

Thanks for your advice!!


----------



## judymoody (Jul 14, 2013)

RBO has very similar properties to OO in soap.  Give it a try and see.  Of course, recalculate your recipe with the RBO to get the correct lye amount.


----------



## Atihcnoc (Jul 14, 2013)

I will do that...thank you


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 14, 2013)

If you want to try a very high conditioning bar of soap do a search for Canolive soap recipes. It is a fantastic conditioning bar of soap and I have never had it go rancid. I simply do not find a lot of conditioning with high amounts of butters. I have made a 75% shea soap and although it is nice I would take the canolive over it. My other suggestion is to watch the superfat for someone your moms age. I only give my mom soap at 2-3% superfat because she tends to fall and I do not want the free oils for her. My mom is 87


----------



## Atihcnoc (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you Carolyn, I though that maybe 10% was to high but nobody told me nothing and I was thinking that maybe 5% will be ok, now you are telling me about your mom and I will follow your suggestion as you know at that age the skin is very thin and delicate. As well I will look for the recipes you mention. 

Thank you for all your help, my mom is 79 but has very delicate skin, that's why I want to make her a nice bar of soap.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 15, 2013)

cmzaha said:


> If you want to try a very high conditioning bar of soap do a search for Canolive soap recipes. It is a fantastic conditioning bar of soap and I have never had it go rancid. I simply do not find a lot of conditioning with high amounts of butters. I have made a 75% shea soap and although it is nice I would take the canolive over it. My other suggestion is to watch the superfat for someone your moms age. I only give my mom soap at 2-3% superfat because she tends to fall and I do not want the free oils for her. My mom is 87



Respectfully, in my opinion, 2-3% SF is too low of a margin for safety, and could result in harsh soap that might be irritating to elders' delicate skin.  For what it's worth, I SF my soaps at 8-10% and I have not noticed the floor of the tub or shower getting slippery from what gets rinsed off.


----------



## Candybee (Jul 15, 2013)

Same here. I only used 5% castor oil now as it can kill lather no matter what soapcalc says. I would change my recipe by lowering my castor oil to 5%, shea to 10%, up the coconut oil to at least 20-25%, and make up the difference with the olive oil:

35% Olive oil
10% Shea butter
20% mango butter
5% castor oil
25% coconut oil
5% cocoa butter


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 16, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Respectfully, in my opinion, 2-3% SF is too low of a margin for safety, and could result in harsh soap that might be irritating to elders' delicate skin.  For what it's worth, I SF my soaps at 8-10% and I have not noticed the floor of the tub or shower getting slippery from what gets rinsed off.


 
I use 3% quite often with soap calc and it makes very nice soap. Better than free oils to cause slippage. (especially when true soap by nature is slippery) There is still a margin in the soap calcs. I love to play and test how different factors work out. I also ph test and have never had a lye heavy soap. I also make lard & coconut soap at 0% superfat and after testing the ph is not different. Although I do use it for my laundry soap


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 16, 2013)

judymoody said:


> For what it's worth, I SF my soaps at 8-10% and I have not noticed the floor of the tub or shower getting slippery from what gets rinsed off.




Me neither.


----------



## Atihcnoc (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi ladies, thank you very much for all your help, your advice is very important to me, yesterday the mother of one of my good friends ask me if I can make her a soap (I gave her a simple cream for her body that she adores) specially for her,  she is 94 yrs old and is a very sweet lady that love to make crochet. 

I will adjust my recipe and make another one with canolive, I will let you know how thing going.

A big hug for all of you!!


----------

